# Just thought that I would share



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 26, 2005)

Did this one last year with colored pencils cause I was bored.





There really isn't a yellow stripe on the picture. I have a n old scanner.





Another Subaru. I don't like subarus or anything... :mrgreen:


----------

